# what is ment by pigment print?



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

hi, something was just refered to as a pigment print, 
what their talking about is a a flanel type hoodie top where the pattern is dyed onto a dark fabric..

am i right in thinking this is another phrase for discharge?


----------



## maneverfix (Nov 8, 2008)

pigment printing is done with water based paste having low solids, so after printing ink and pigment are absorbed in to fabric giving little or no hand feel.


----------

